# Quiet



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

So is the forum quiet because:-

A) Everyone is on holiday
B) Everyone is busy doing other things
C) Everyone has left Egypt for good
D) No-one has anything to say

Please cast your votes .....


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

Lanason said:


> So is the forum quiet because:-
> 
> A) Everyone is on holiday
> B) Everyone is busy doing other things
> ...




I know the 2 mainstays are living it up in sunny Spain...lane:
Also... posters with kids are probably enjoying (or enduring) the start of the school holidays...
I'm in sunny Surrey with my daughter for a couple of weeks... and have probably got nothing interesting to say!!

So I'm in the A) B) and D) categories!!


----------



## CAIRODEMON (Sep 18, 2011)

mamasue said:


> I know the 2 mainstays are living it up in sunny Spain...lane:
> Also... posters with kids are probably enjoying (or enduring) the start of the school holidays...
> I'm in sunny Surrey with my daughter for a couple of weeks... and have probably got nothing interesting to say!!
> 
> So I'm in the A) B) and D) categories!!


Aren't you lucky enough to be in C) as well?


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

I am in that not so sunny side of Spain , but dont post mainly because I run out of things to say...


----------



## Gounie (Jan 27, 2011)

D) All quiet here in El Gouna


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

CAIRODEMON said:


> Aren't you lucky enough to be in C) as well?



Ahhhh yes....good point!
I left in 2006.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Well i'm back from a hot and sunny Spain after having enjoyed the best ever Fiesta of the Moors and Christians....never seen so many beautiful costumes...well worth a trip to Novelda just to see that


----------



## RPC (Mar 17, 2011)

Lanason said:


> So is the forum quiet because:-
> 
> A) Everyone is on holiday
> B) Everyone is busy doing other things
> ...


E) Left temporarily and planning to be back on holidays as soon as things get calmer.
:ranger:


----------



## Eco-Mariner (Jan 26, 2011)

...... It's a "Calm before the storm."

Everyone is wondering what will happen in the coming weeks and if Egypt will become a war-zone.


Eco Mariner.


----------

